# عناوين و ارقام تليفونات و ايميلات معظم شركات المقاولات و المكاتب الاستشارية بالمملكة



## taiscer (2 فبراير 2013)

عناوين و ارقام تليفونات و ايميلات معظم شركات المقاولات و المكاتب الاستشارية بالمملكة

حمل من المرفقات
مشاهدة المرفق المكاتب الاستش&#15.doc


----------



## taiscer (2 فبراير 2013)

شركات المقاولات
شركات المقاولات.doc


----------



## taiscer (2 فبراير 2013)

لو اى مهندس عنده معلومات عن اى شركة او مكتب استشارى يضيفهم هنا لتجميع معلومات عن الشركات و المؤسسات و المكاتب بالمملكة 
و تفييم كل شركة من ناحية سوق العمل بالنسبة للمهندسين 
و الله الموفق


----------



## masaa007 (3 فبراير 2013)

مشكور يااخى العزيز


----------



## omar rana ahmed (18 فبراير 2013)

سلم ايدك


----------



## ramygendy (9 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## m arfa (10 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمدجابرمحمد (11 مارس 2013)

سلام عليكم - هذه ايميلات لمكاتب استشاريه محترمه في المملكه
<[email protected]>; <[email protected]>; 'Thomas John' <[email protected]>; <[email protected]>; '<[email protected]>; '[email protected]'; <[email protected]>; 'magc consult' <[email protected]>; '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'; 'Abdul Kalam Azad - SEGI' <[email protected]>; 'Noor Zabiullah Sharieff' <[email protected]>; '[email protected]'; 'Mathew, Abraham' <[email protected]>; 'Al-Riyahi, Ziad' <[email protected]>; Rakenth Thampy - SEGI ([email protected])


----------



## body55 (21 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهدllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## shams777 (21 مايو 2013)

la;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


taiscer قال:


> عناوين و ارقام تليفونات و ايميلات معظم شركات المقاولات و المكاتب الاستشارية بالمملكة
> 
> حمل من المرفقات
> مشاهدة المرفق 87763


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (24 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## eslam hisham (28 مايو 2013)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :77:


----------



## ELKAISAR (28 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ايمن حسين (12 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed rmdan (25 مايو 2014)

مجهود مشكور اعانكم الله


----------



## walat1977 (15 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكورين ما تقصروا


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (17 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا و شكر لكم


----------



## حذيفه محمد (19 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا كتير


----------



## abdo_elnadry (4 يناير 2015)

الله ينور


----------



## BOXA (4 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------

